# Uscc pre order



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

U.S. Cellular pre order starts 6/12/12....Anybody know what time this will be available for pre order tomorrow? Midnight? Tomorrow morning? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

